# Wonder Woman Costume



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok - Don't Laugh!! I have a "customer" (too cool) that wanted a special dress made for his little Yorkie. She does all kinds of tricks and he wanted a performer outfit for her. He said something like - Wonder Dog. Well, I made her a Wonder Woman (like) outfit. He hasn't seen it yet, cuz he's been in Las Vegas, but his close friends say he will love it. Hope so... Well, let me know what you think. Thanks!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

*Cuffs*

Here are her matching cuffs - Wonder Womans were silver but I liked the gold!! There are two for her two front legs!!! Too funny


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

That looks great. Your customer will be very very happy with it!

I would like to she the Yorkie wearing it though :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah, I intend to get pics of her wearing the outfit!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Mia's Mom said:


> Yeah, I intend to get pics of her wearing the outfit!!


OMG, you are one talented lady! That costume is just too stinkin' cute! :lol: 

Oh yeah, we need pics. :lol: :lol: :lol:

And is it just me or is there like a blue glow that emanates from the blue part of the costume? Is that where the secret powers reside?


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank you so much  You have no idea how much that means to me!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ha, Ha, - that is too funny - I just noticed the "Blue Glow" !!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well done, you are as bad as me,lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

does anyone make costumes or clothes to sell on here my dogs have a bigger wardrobe then me ha ha and am always on the look out for new clothes iv got two new babies girls coming soon and am looking to get them matching outfits like twins i think that would be so cute ha


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> does anyone make costumes or clothes to sell on here my dogs have a bigger wardrobe then me ha ha and am always on the look out for new clothes iv got two new babies girls coming soon and am looking to get them matching outfits like twins i think that would be so cute ha


OMG, matching outfits would be too cute!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i thought it would be real cool jacob not gonna no whats hit him with two girlys around the house i just brought them both matching harnesses they are pink with angels wings on ha so am now looking to get them a wardrobe started ha ha as soon as i get them and they start modeling il post pics cant wait hows lily


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

That is just too adorable!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That is sooo good!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

great work!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that is so cute...


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG that is just TOO cute!!! You HAVE to get pics of the yorkie wearing the outfit and post it here!!!!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Great job, Traci!


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

That is SUPER CUTE!! 

Love n hugs

_S xXx_


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

That is the cutest costume, I can't wait for pictures of her wearing it. Super good job too.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

again it's great traci !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, Guys!!


----------

